# How to put a hinge on this box?



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I am trying to figure out how to put a hinge on this box. It is made from some sort of molding that is 3/4" thick and as you can see, it has curve which limits the dept of screw. I think a 1-3/4" (open) hing might work as long as the screw holes on the leaves are not too close to the hinge itself but few hours of search have been in vain so far. I like the rail hinges as well but the price deterred me from going that route. Any ideas as to how I should tackle this is much appreciated. 









I had no idea how expensive brass hinges run for.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

if it was me, I'd get some chunky brass leaved hinges - maybe brusso, chisel out a rebate with a flat back to accept the hinge, then contour the face of the brass with a rat tail file to follow the lines of the wood.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Ben,
I was planning to put the hinges on top and didn't want the screws to come through the lip at the bottom.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I wonder if you could cut mortises for the hinges like normal but epoxy them in place rather than screw them down. You could cut off the heads of the screws and epoxy them in place as well.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

James, excellent idea. Thanks


----------

